# Doves and Cats.



## Peaglenut (Jul 6, 2006)

Hello all.
This is probably gonna sound really stupid. I have a cat, I have chickens and they get on fine. Other cats leave them alone too, probably because of their size. What about cats and fantailed doves? I would love a small dove cote sited high in the tree in the garden but WONT EVEN CONSIDER getting any until I was sure about the cat thing. I have no experience of doves at all so really have no idea of how aware they are. I would hate to get them and lose them. 
I think it's probably a big no no but would like to hear from anyone, even if it's just to confirm my concerns.
Many thanks. P


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

IF you enclose the dovecoat so that it is predator proofed, you could get the fantail doves, otherwise it is a big NO NO, with cats allowed to roam freely I wouldn't consider it. Cats will climb anywhere, and they are domestic predators and I wouldn't trust any loose around my birds. 

You might also consider keeping the cats indoors, that would work.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Only safe place for pigeons/doves outside where a cat can roam is behind secure aviary wire. 

Dovecotes can, of course, be on very high poles away from anything a cat could jump from (and inconvenient for human access too), or high up on a wall - but the birds are fond of foraging on the ground

John


----------



## Peaglenut (Jul 6, 2006)

*I know you are right*

Yes. I know you are both right  The neighbours have cats too. I think I will have to shelve the dove idea and be content with the chickens. I did get excited about the idea but I know I have to be sensible about these things. 
Thank you for the advice though.
Warm regards
Paula


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

I do not have outdoor doves, but I know I have to work hard to protect my indoor diamond and ringneck doves from our two indoor cats. I keep the birds in a room that is off-limits to the cats and am basically constantly checking that the door is closed securely (if any door in the house is even a bit open, the cats know how to get in.)


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

The thread is from 2006


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, I realized that a bit late. I was doing several things at once while wandering through random posts.


----------



## dod rennie (Jan 3, 2011)

I keep pidgeons and have four cats the only way i can let my birds out is to stay out the back till they are all in it is not just our cats but all the cats in the street


----------



## Maet (Jun 13, 2011)

You must keep separate your all the pet animals if you can not over come on their behavior or if you can not manage them all easily.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Maet said:


> You must keep separate your all the pet animals if you can not over come on their behavior or if you can not manage them all easily.


she canned the idea in 2006, the dates are at the top of the posts.


----------



## Heedictator (May 19, 2011)

i might be the lucky guy in here who have dog, cats and pigeons living all fine together ^^


----------



## im faster (Dec 23, 2010)

I have a cat and 5 doves.. he has no interest in them what so ever.. even when there out.. 

infact he is quite afraid


----------

